# Hands-on Review of Echo on TWiT.TV



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

The latest episode of the Before You Buy show on the TWiT.TV network (episode 161 dated 2/10/15), has a mostly-positive hands-on review of the Echo. The hosts run the Echo through its paces, giving it a number of commands with varying degrees of success. They conclude that it's pretty much a no-brainer purchase at $99, if you can get it. Point your browser to twit.tv or check it out on the TWiT app. The Echo review runs for about 20 minutes at the start of the show.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks.  I watched it.  Good to see and hear Alexa in action before I get it later this month.


----------

